# Referral



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So how many of you will vote yes in June?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

It will be nice to see the "who" playing teams they can actually compete against once they head to the NAIA. :rollin:


----------

